# How to shoot clothing



## mrsonlight (Jun 15, 2006)

Does any one know how to shoot shirts where they have a form to them(like they were on someone) but you can see the inside of the shirt collar. If I use a mannaquin I can not see back of shirt. I see this all the time but do not know how to do it. Do not want flat shirt. Any suggestions?


----------



## his4ever (Jun 15, 2006)

not sure... use the manquin and then take a pic of the inside collar. paste the inside collar to the shirt. There maybe an easer way, but  this  in my limited knowldge  how I would do it.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2006)

well........use a lot of white toilet paper... put it inside and use a thread to avoid it from falling out...


----------



## markc (Jun 15, 2006)

Probably some kind of hollow manaquin that has just shoulders. You might be able to rig something up, but I'll bet it would take some work.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 15, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> well........use a lot of white toilet paper... put it inside and use a thread to avoid it from falling out...



Yes, and also you can try to use a soft focus to capture the texture of the cloth.


----------



## markc (Jun 15, 2006)

tehbuffalo said:
			
		

> Yes, and also you can try to use a soft focus to capture the texture of the cloth.


I think a soft focus will usually blur out the texture.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 16, 2006)

okay a figure 8 wire on top of a pole.  'Shoulder of the shirt hangs from the figure eight and drapes down... collar is visible above the figure 8 frame.  might not work but it sounds awfully good on paper.


----------



## bethany138 (Jun 16, 2006)

They make manniquins (sp?) that are just the shoulders and down to hips.  You might be able to borrow one from a clothing store in exchange for prints or something.  

b


----------



## zedin (Jun 16, 2006)

I would think maybe lots of starch applied when it is on a maniquien and then hopefully it will be sturdy enough to stand on its own.


----------



## mrsonlight (Jun 17, 2006)

I see this type of photos all the time, with 3d look as if it was being worn by invisible person, like this one http://www.ugaredzone.com/ugawomens/georgianikepolo.jpg 
this is what I want to do, any more suggestions


----------



## bowronfam3 (Jun 17, 2006)

I say that the one in the photo just looks like a manequine shot.  It's the type that's only a torso.  With a polo shirt like the one pictured, the collar will stay up on it's own.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 17, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> I think a soft focus will usually blur out the texture.


 
Nah! I don't think so. I think it just makes it look softer! 

Jake


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi "Mrsonlight" and others. Can't any of you spell MANNEQUIN, what's happening to our education system. Something along the lines of what "mysterscribe" posted might help. If you wanted to do this on a regular basis, you could mould some chicken wire [mesh] around a female body, making a sort of mould, just around the front should do, just to get the shape, then somehow using your skill, hang it from a pole. You may have to put some material around it to soften the pointy bits, and it may work. Just a thought. I notice the sample you posted works only on the trunk of the body. The arms are not filled out.

www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## hot shot (Jun 18, 2006)

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> Hi "Mrsonlight" and others. Can't any of you spell MANNEQUIN, what's happening to our education system. Something along the lines of what "mysterscribe" posted might help. If you wanted to do this on a regular basis, you could mould some chicken wire [mesh] around a female body, making a sort of mould, just around the front should do, just to get the shape, then somehow using your skill, hang it from a pole. You may have to put some material around it to soften the pointy bits, and it may work. Just a thought. I notice the sample you posted works only on the trunk of the body. The arms are not filled out.
> 
> www.philipweirphotography.com



Im real sure that a female would alow them selfs to be coved in chicken mesh , the way to do it is broom stick mounted on a base with a coat hanger on ether side bent in to a P shape then mount them on the broom stick so that when the shirt is on the hanger you dont see the broom then if you want to add depth just rap some foam around the round bit of the P shape to fill the sholders out. or just hang it on a coat hanger attached to a peice of string hung from the celling and then just photoshop the coat hanger out


----------



## THORHAMMER (Jun 20, 2006)

This advice might work if you plan to di this often, this would be very effecient and cost about 60 - 70$ 

after puting this together it would take no time at all to switch clothes
and setup....


get a cheap floor halogen lamp 14 bucks walmart... 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=4241690

rip it apart and use the base and stand, you can buy 2 and use the second as a diffused light source

then get a bust like one of these and stick it on the pole by drilling threads into the botom if the bust that matches the pole, or you can just sillicone it together.......also take off the hook on the top of the bust.....
when you shoot you can cover the top of the neck with same color material or leave it black or even PS it out afterwards.....

45.00$
http://www.creativeartworks.cc/i_8209.html

10.00$
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7590635357&category=109412


then you have a self standing bust !!!!!!!!!!!! just bill it into the job

just an idea !!!


----------



## mrsonlight (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for the imput everyone. I haven't found a chicken wire lady yet, but still looking. Mannequin, yeah, that seems to be one of those words many of us photo guys just can't seem to spell. No wonder I had some much trouble trying to find something on-line about them. Oh well, now I know and it's not something I use very often (I like more flexable people). Anyway, I am going to try some of the suggestions, and when I find the best one, I'll let everyone know what worked.
Thanks
Mr.Sonlight


----------



## mrsonlight (Jun 21, 2006)

I have trouble typing to as I can see from my last reply. OOOOps


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 22, 2006)

First to Philip:  How dar u kretesize da publek sko, sieystieym..i iz a gadgament ov et, und taik exseptun 2 u badd mathuen et!

Seriously, go here:  http://www.mannequinmadness.com/cart/index.php?cPath=28_30&osCsid=7c15eac5baf8db25ea1c9e07064fdfa3

Also pull a google search on mannequins.


----------

